# Shiba King



## biscuitfister (Oct 11, 2019)

Idk if anyone here has seen the shiba king series on YT but its pretty great cause it has me in it


----------



## Keefur (Oct 11, 2019)

Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 13, 2019)

This one's the best. I wanna marry him.


----------

